# مساعدة في صناعة وصب الاسفنج الصناعي



## سمير العشي (9 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعدة
اريد المعادلة الكيميائية لصناعة اسفنج بكثافة 27
ارجو الرد
واى استفسار انا جاهز
سمير العشي
على الهوتميل ashico


----------



## Eng.Foam (14 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ سمير....

ارجو استخدام المعادلة ادناه مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار بالملاحظات المرفقه
بوليول .......... 100 كغم
TDI ............ 42.9
water ............ 2.9
Silicone ............. 0.7
Amine (LDI)........ 0.85
S.O .............0.14

الملاحظات ... الاوزان اعلاه بالكيلو غرام والاساس الحسابي لها هي 100 كغم بوليول ..
هذه الكميات من المفروض ان تنتج تقريبا ما يعادل 4.5 متر مكعب ...

نوع البوليول المستخدم نسبة المواد الصلبه فيه 10% رقم الهيدكسيدي 44 نسبة المواد الصلبه في البوليول لها تاثير جدا كبير على صلابة المنتج بحيث تتناسب طرديا معها..

من المهم جدا عمل تجربة صغيرة لتجربة فعالية المواد و الخواص النهائية للمنتج قبل التكبد بخسارة كميات كبيرة

الماضافات المساعده من مورد لاخر تختلف لذا يرجى التاكد من خواص المادة الاولية المرفقه معها

قبل الدخول باي تفاصيل اخرى ارجو ارسال نتيجة التجربة الاولى و ارفاق بعض الصور للتشاور...........

الموضوع ليس باخذ معادلة تصنيع فقط فماكنه عن اخرى تختلف و خبرة عن خبرة تفرق ...


بالتوفيق


----------



## سمير العشي (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*رسالة شكر*

شكرا لك على الرد سيد eng.foam
وبارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد رجب عثمان (18 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يكرمك ويبارك فيك أخوك المحب لكم محمد رجب


----------



## loglag1985 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن المزيد


----------



## محمد شاهر راشد ا (25 سبتمبر 2012)

العديد من العوامل تؤثر على كثافة الاسفنج,(kg\M3):
1-level of TDI
2-level of water
3-level of blowing agent
4-type of Polyol(
Depending on these Components and their quantities , we can get a sponge with different specific gravities(KG/M3
لمزيد من المعلومات حول الصيغ ... يمكنك الاتصال بي
962796605356 Ph.D محمد شاهر راشد ا


----------



## هانى رمضان (1 أبريل 2013)

انا محتاج معادلة ك35 بالصب اليدوى ضرورى


----------



## ابوكيان (26 نوفمبر 2014)

اسلام عليكم تي ناين 14 جرام بس


----------



## ابوكيان (26 نوفمبر 2014)

تريدمعادله اسفنج


----------



## ابوكيان (26 نوفمبر 2014)

اسلام عليكم لدي مصنع اسفنج في اليمن واريد ممول اوشريك


----------



## dafar (7 يناير 2015)

شكرا لك


----------



## eng/reda m m (8 يناير 2015)

ايه هي معادلة الاسفنج 
ايه الكتاب المفيد ف هذه الصناعة؟؟


----------



## abumahir (29 يناير 2015)

ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﺷﺊ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺼﻨﻊ ﺍﺳﻔﻨﺞ


----------

